# Excel file wont open ..file not recognizable format



## cdmm9321 (Dec 20, 2008)

This was a new excel sheet that wasnt too big ... that i just finished working on .. closed it and then went to reopen ... but the only message i get now ....The file is not a recognizeable format . I have tried downloading several Excel repair tools .. but none seem to work .I just cant open it ... Help
Regards Col


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Welcome to TSF

Was you aware it was saved as a .rar file?


----------



## cdmm9321 (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes ... is that a problem


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

You cannot open a .rar file with Excel.


----------



## cdmm9321 (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes but this forum setup wouldnt let me download an excel file so i compacted it into a rar file .. Is it not possible to open the rar file to get the Excel file back out .


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

My bad, I thought you were trying to open a .rar file with word.....sheeeesh


Check out this article:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/214048/EN-US/

Also, check that the file format is still associated:
Start | Control Panel | Folder Options | File Types (tab), scroll down to XLS. If it's not associated with Excel click the Change button and associate it with the application.

This may work
http://www.recoverytoolbox.com/excel_unable_to_read_file.html


----------



## cdmm9321 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok thanks .. i will give it a try .




Geekgirl said:


> My bad, I thought you were trying to open a .rar file with word.....sheeeesh
> 
> 
> Check out this article:
> ...


----------



## cdmm9321 (Dec 20, 2008)

cdmm9321 said:


> Ok thanks .. i will give it a try .


Hi 
Sorry for delay .... tried your suggestions and had no luck . 
I have now re done the work in the excel file . Every 5/10 minutes saving and and reopenning the file to make sure it all worked ... and it was working .
I now have tried to re open the file the next morning and i am getting the same message .. file format not recogniseable .Could it be that my excel programe is stuffed .... though it will still open old files ok .


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Doesnt make sense 

Yes the program could be pooched, try repairing it.


----------

